# What is a '87 5k worth?



## VR6_MAN (Dec 11, 2003)

One of my frineds works at a local Audi dealer. He had his uniform on outside of work. A 5k owner noticed his uniform and started asking himn a couple questions. The conversation evetnually lead to the fact that this guy wants to sell the car. My frined said it was in great condition, and 150K miles. It has a 2.2L turbo with quattro. What do you guys thinks it's worth?


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: What is a '87 5k worth? (VR6_MAN)*

I just bought one the other day, I gave $450 for it.



_Modified by audi403 at 9:04 AM 10-27-2005_


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: What is a '87 5k worth? (VR6_MAN)*

If running OK and drives OK, it should be worth up to $2000. If it has been regularly maintained; doing catch-up fixes like brakes, PS hoses, pump, can set you back thousands.


----------



## jeff delaney (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: What is a '87 5k worth? (gbssvcs)*

that stuff will only cost thousands if you pay somebody else to do what you can


----------



## VR6_MAN (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: What is a '87 5k worth? (jeff delaney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff delaney* »_that stuff will only cost thousands if you pay somebody else to do what you can

Exactlly, besides I'm a mechanic. Thanx for the response.
The guy desided not to show up to meet me. Some people.


----------

